# Good day offshore!



## uglyduckling (Jul 19, 2012)

8/12/12 - Caught 1 sail, 2 YFT, 6dolphin, wahoo bit the teaser in half airborne just off the transom, and a few mystery bites. Most of our action was about 10 mile N of the spur.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Heck yeah, nice fish man!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

uglyduckling said:



> 8/12/12 - Caught 1 sail, 2 YFT, 6dolphin, wahoo bit the teaser in half airborne just off the transom, and a few mystery bites. Most of our action was about 10 mile N of the spur.


Good day???? Man that is a outstanding day offshore. Congrats on a fine mess!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

not bad, Brad...not bad at all. That water looks a lot bluer than a lot of people have been saying it is recently. 

How about sending some tuna north to the concrete jungle of Atlanta?:thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great trip, and some awesome eatin.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report, how was the water?


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great day & pic's!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Good report! Water must be good out there. Hope it hold through the weekend


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Who is that bald headed Douche?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and pics


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

tyler0421 said:


> Who is that bald headed Douche?


I think that's the "Ugly Duckling".


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

da gone nice dolphin, and sail!! water looks nice!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I would take that any day.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

cool pics! Looks like a great day!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a great day. Nice pics and thanks for the report.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a little long nosed fish and meat in the cooler!


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome trip!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

great day on the water

We need the weather to stay for a while, Great report.

Good Catch


----------

